# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  ثلاثة هزموا المريخ: اكرم..كاربوني.. والحكم...!!!

## احمر لون الدم

*بمالايدع مجال للشك ثلاثتهم قصموا ظهر المريخ في مباراة اليوم اكرم الذي وضح انه لا جبل جليد ولاغيرو يهتز دائما في المباريات التي بها جمهور يزأر ودونكم مباراة الوحدات اما كاربوني فشل في ترقيع الدفاع الذي ارق عيوننا دهرا من الزمن والحكم الذي لن يرحمه الله في ذبحنا ؟؟؟ 

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*فقط لا أتفق معك في الجزئية الخاصة بالمستر كاربوني

*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*الخرمجة في الدفاع دي ما كفاية كاسروغا رجف ي بداية المبارة لفقدانو حساسية المباريات ياخي في الممتاز مالعبو يجي يحرجو قدام الترجي
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*اها كل ما المريخ يتغلب نشيل المدرب ودوري يا ساقية
كاربوني سيكمل مدة عقده كاملا باذن الله تعالى
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




			
				 الخرمجة في الدفاع دي ما كفاية كاسروغا رجف ي بداية المبارة لفقدانو حساسية المباريات ياخي في الممتاز مالعبو يجي يحرجو قدام الترجي
			
		


كلنا قبال المباراة عارفين انو غاسروكا لاعب هسة بس دايرين ندق جرس بعدين الناس قالو لعب كويس
                        	*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*حتي يامأمون لو عارفنو لاعب حنعمل شنو حنغير التشكيلة؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

* المريخ مشكلتو 
حراسه المرمى
الدفاع 
الارنكاز 

ومن غير معالجه هذه المشاكل وتغيير المدرب المريخ لن يحرز كاس خارجى


نمسك قوى فى الممتاز وكاس السودان
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الغلب المريخ ولا واحد من التلاتة ديل
الغلب المريخ قاعد في البلد دي
لعن الله السحر والسحرة
(وما كفر سليمان ولكن الشياطين كفروا يعلمون الناس السحر )
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*كاربوني ادار مباراة على اعلى مستوى تكتيكيا في شوط المدربين ومعظم اهداف الترجي نتجت عن اخطاء فردية من اللاعبين
اعتقد ان على المريخ البحث عن حارس مرمى ونحمد الله على تاكيدات الحضري بحضوره في يونيو القادم للتوقيع للمريخ
التحكيم الافريقي مشهور بالرشوة وحقيقة لم نكن نتوقع افضل مما اتى به الحكم المغربي


*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*حضور الحضري ممكن يفيد المريخ في شهر ستة ماحيفيد لانو خلاص حيلعب في البطولة مع الاسماعيلي الا غايتو نستقيد منو مع الهلاهيل ونيل الحصاحيصا ودة ما طموحنا والله
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*





الغلب المريخ ولا واحد من التلاتة ديل
الغلب المريخ قاعد في البلد دي
لعن الله السحر والسحرة
(وما كفر سليمان ولكن الشياطين كفروا يعلمون الناس السحر )




ريد لانيت :: ماهو الدليل على كلامك هذا

انا ارى ان نلتف حول الفريق ونسانده .. بدلامن هذه الافكار التي تأتينا في لحظة توتر
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

ريد لانيت :: ماهو الدليل على كلامك هذا

انا ارى ان نلتف حول الفريق ونسانده .. بدلامن هذه الافكار التي تأتينا في لحظة توتر



 تابع مسيرة المريخ من المواسم الفايتة والموسم دا كمان 
رغم توفر كل شيء الفريق يخفق
لاعب مثل وارغو كان حديث القارة لا يستطيع احراز هدف وهو علي خط المرمي
الاصابات في الموسم الفايت 
الاصابات غير المنطقية في الموسم دا
ما داير اتكلم عن وفاه لاعب في ارض الملعب
تابع تاريخ النادي 
وما حتحتاج لدليل
                        	*

----------


## kakoool

*نكرر للمرة الالف اكرم ليس في قامة المريخ بالمرة 


ومن خلال مجريات الشوط الثاني اتضح ان الترجي ليس بالقوة التي ترهبنا ولكننا هزمنا انفسنا 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الدفاع عال العال المشكلة في الارتكاز 
*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*دة برضو كلام مامحتااااج لاي دليل يا محمد مأمون ولو عايز تعرف تعال لينا بنوريك بيمشو وين وبعملو شنو
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر لون الدم
					

حضور الحضري ممكن يفيد المريخ في شهر ستة ماحيفيد لانو خلاص حيلعب في البطولة مع الاسماعيلي الا غايتو نستقيد منو مع الهلاهيل ونيل الحصاحيصا ودة ما طموحنا والله



 المنهزمون يمتنعون
معاك يا مريخ لاخر الدنيا
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*كاربوني :
زجك بكاسروكا البعيد عن جو المباريات التنافسية وابقاءك على عبد الحميد السعودي ضيف شرف اللقاء حتى نهاية المباراة يجعلنا نشك في أنك مدرب كبير !!
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




			
				دة برضو كلام مامحتااااج لاي دليل يا محمد مأمون ولو عايز تعرف تعال لينا بنوريك بيمشو وين وبعملو شنو
			
		


بالقران مريخنا مصان ...اللهم اجعل كيدهم في نحرهم لو حدث ذلك
لكن كيف هزما الهلال في ختام الدوري لو كتن ما تقولنه صحيح
فإخفاق لاعبين كبار موجود في كل العالم انظر الشرميطي فشل مع الاتحاد فشلا زريعا والجمهور يطالب بشطبه
وبنزيمة وكاكا لم يكونا بقدر طموحات الري
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




			
				 كاربوني :
زجك بكاسروكا البعيد عن جو المباريات التنافسية وابقاءك على عبد الحميد السعودي ضيف شرف اللقاء حتى نهاية المباراة يجعلنا نشك في أنك مدرب كبير !!
			
		


ماذا يفعل هل يغيره بكلاتشي ام طمبل ام ب ...
السعودي مالو؟ غلب لينا الحبش ومرقنا من مطبات كتيرة
                        	*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

كاربوني :
زجك بكاسروكا البعيد عن جو المباريات التنافسية وابقاءك على عبد الحميد السعودي ضيف شرف اللقاء حتى نهاية المباراة يجعلنا نشك في أنك مدرب كبير !!



:1 (9)::1 (9)::1 (9):
                        	*

----------


## نور البلد

*يا شباب سوف يعبر المريخ لدوري المجموعات ، دعوا كاربوني يلعب ، ونحن نشجع الفريق
                        	*

----------


## ibrahim s

*بالعكس ياجماعه دفاع  المريخ  كان ميه الميه بس كان في ثغره في الجانب الايسر ومن خلالها احرزوا الثلاثه ومن وجه نظري كاسروقا ادي مباره جميله رغم بعده من جو المبارياتوكاربوني عمل العليهو واكثر وان شاء الله نقدر نعوض في لقاء العوده
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر لون الدم
					

الخرمجة في الدفاع دي ما كفاية كاسروغا رجف ي بداية المبارة لفقدانو حساسية المباريات ياخي في الممتاز مالعبو يجي يحرجو قدام الترجي



لو لا الله أولاً ثم غاسروكا ثانياً كان ممكن نطلع بدسته من الأهداف
*

----------


## مريخى وافتخر

*لا لظلم كاربوووووووووووووووووونى
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*ما هزم المريخ هو الاعلام السالب الذي تسبب في : 
1/ الشعور بالدونية 2/ الرهبة ......... + التحكيم .....
قدر الله وماشاء فعل والحمدلله علي كل شئ ونهوي الزعيم مهما كان .... والمباراة القادمه هي مباراة جمهور فقط ... هدير ونيران وإن شاءالله متأهلون متأهلون ......
*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*ونسيت  ان  تضيف لهم النفطى ووارغوا لانهم لعبوا مع الخصم وان تسحب كاربونى يا احمر لون الدم
*

----------


## sonstar

*برائ ان اسباب الهزيمه هو كاربوني والدفاع والحكم
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*أضيف لهم لاعب الشيشة , الذى تسبب فى  هزيمتنا فى عدة مباريات 
سابقة , وفى هذه أيضاً ! 
هل عرفتوه ؟
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*بصراحة المشكلة في اكرم وبس لانو الحارس نصف الفريق مع اكرم المريخ ماحيتقدم
                        	*

----------

